# 2016 Matagorda Bluewater Challenge Offshore Fishing Tournament



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Back for our 11th year is the 2016 Matagorda Bluewater Challenge Offshore Fishing Tournament. Looking forward to seeing everyone back again for good times, camaraderie and a chance to win some prizes and money. Thanks again to our team of sponsors that make it happen each and every year.

2016 Matagorda Bluewater Challenge Offshore Fishing Tournament
Matagorda Harbor, Matagorda Texas
June 23-25, 2016 (2 day tournament)
Entry fee- $250 per boat

No check out! Boats can leave from Galveston, Freeport, Sargent, Matagorda and Port Oconnor.

*CALCUTTA:* 1 Kingfish- 1 Ling - 1 Dolphin (Combined weigh of all 3 fish)
Pays 1st thru 3rd place 50%,30%,20%
Calcutta Insurance- $200 each boat

********NEW FOR 2016********
*25 FT AND UNDER BOAT CLASS*
*$500 flat fee*
*Same Calcutta fish as open division*
*Pays 1st thru 3rd*
*$$$$$$ There will be added sponsorship money to this class $$$$$$*
*(Teams may choose to compete in open class if they wish)*

*Over $15,000 in ADDED PRIZE MONEY*

*Over $3,000 added to the JUNIOR ANGLER CATEGORY*

*SIDE POTS:* $200 EACH POT PER BOAT- Pays 60%-40%
KINGFISH
LING
DOLPHIN
BARRACUDA
GROUPER
HEAVIEST NON-CATEGORY
LADY ANGLER- $200 EACH LADY
GRAND SLAM-1st place only
JUNIOR ANGLER- NO FEE

*The BEST CASH SPONSORS AROUND:*
MIKE RIZZUTO-$5000
TARP DEPOT-$1500
CONNS PLASTERING-$1000
DARRYL ELLIOTT-$1000
RUSSELURE-$500
DON DAVIS DEALERSHIPS-$500
BUSHA BOAT WORKS-$500
CHARTER LAKES MARINE INSURANCE-$500
FULL STRINGER REALTY-$500
JEROMEY TURNER FAMILY-$500
TAMARA OSINA DDS/TEAM COASTAL LATTITUDE-$1000
CHANCE STONE/TEAM BLUE AND BREW-$500
RENCON CONSTRUCTION-$500
COASTAL POWER AND EQUIPMENT-$500
JOSH DIVIN/TEAM CASH CALL-$500
KEYSTONE CONCRETE PLACEMENT-$500
ENERGY ACCESS SOLUTIONS LLC-$1000
SOUTH TEXAS NUCLEAR-$1000

*The BEST PRODUCT SPONSORS AROUND:*
BISON COOLERS
CANNON DOWNRIGGERS
WET SOUNDS MARINE AUDIO
FISHING TACKLE UNLIMITED
BREAKWATER MARINE ELECTRONICS
HOOK SPIT PERFORMANCE RODS
ICEHOLE COOLERS
YAMAHA OUTBOARDS
JB OFFSHORE TACKLE
BLACKFIN RODS
PELAGIC GEAR.COM
PLASHLIGHTS
TUF LINE BRAIDED LINE
ACCURATE REELS
ALUMA-TECH CUSTOM ALUMINUM
OCEAN TAMER MARINE GRADE BEAN BAGS
TEXAS BLUEWATER MAFIA
SNAPPER SLAPPER LURES

Top placing *YAMAHA POWERED BOAT* in the Calcutta wins a *55 GALLON DRUM OF YAMAHA OIL OF THIER CHOICE valued at over $1000*

Tournament website is being updated with new tournament brochures, pictures from the 2015 season and results of the 2015 tournaments.

www.matagordabluewater.com

More info to come.....................


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Website*

Our website has been updated with the 2015 tournament results, downloadable forms, etc.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Headed to the Houston Boat Show today dropping off some tournament brochures . You can pick them up at the below tournament sponsors booths:

Russelure
Texas Bluewater Mafia
Snapper Slapper/Hooks Plus
Plashlights
AMI/Charter Lakes Marine Insurance
Hookspit


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Plashlights*

Dedicated tournament sponsor , local business and 2cool sponsor Plashlights is back again to support the 2016 Matagorda Bluewater Challenge. Stephen and his company are good folks that manufacture the best off-road and marine LED lighting in the business.

Thanks Plashlights for the support!

www.plashlights.com


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Looking great, Mark.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Accurate Reels*

Accurate reels are made in the USA and are back again for 2016. For the finest quality American made reels, visit Accurate website.

www.accuratefishing.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Mercury Marine*

Your offshore boat powered by a Mercury Outboard? Enter the tournament and if you are the highest placing Mercury powered boat in the Calcutta category you will be awarded a 55 gallon drum of 4 stroke or 2 stroke outboard oil valued at over $1k.

Thanks to Mercury Marine and Marine Max!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Yamaha powered boats*

Back again as a sponsor is Yamaha Outboards. Yamaha will award the top placing boat in the Calcutta powered by a Yamaha Outboard a 55 gallon drum of outboard oil, your choice of 4 stroke or 2 stroke valued at $1000.

Thanks again Yamaha for the support!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Russelure*

The team at RUSSELURE have been tournament sponsors for many years. They are back for the 2016 MBWC. They have added $500 to the kingfish side pot.

Thanks RUSSELURE for the support!!!!

www.russelure.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Hook Spit Performance Offshore Rods*

Back again for 2016 is HOOK SPIT PERFORMANCE OFFSHORE RODS as a sponsor for the MBWC. You already know the name for inshore rods, but you really need to check out their lineup of offshore rods. They look, feel and are constructed to withstand the offshore conditions.

Check out their website at www.hookspit.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Big news!!*

BIG NEWS!!! Full Stringer Rentals in Matagorda,Texas have been tournament sponsors since the beginning. Full Stringer Rentals stepped up and are sponsoring the $10,000.00 bounty for the heaviest Warsaw grouper over 100lbs. Thank you to the crew at Full Stringer Rentals, David and Jody Cassady and Suzanne Talasek.

This will be a NO ENTRY FEE category ..........

Who's gonna win $10,000.00?


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Team Coastal Lattitudes winner from a couple years ago.......


----------



## onthetake (May 27, 2007)

Way to go Full Stringer. Good people.


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Jul 7, 2010)

Looking forward to this years tournaments with new boat. These are some really fun tournaments to fish family friendly and a good chance to cash a nice check. Mark and crew do an awesome job


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Full Stringer Realty*

The folks at FULL STRINGER REALTY said they are not done yet.... David and Jody Cassady said they are adding $1000.00 to the 25 ft and under category winner. If you have a 25 ft and under boat, come on out and fish the tournament.

www.fullstringerrealty.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Charter Lakes Marine Insurance*

Brice (outcast here on 2cool) from CHARTER LAKES MARINE INSURANCE have continued their support of the Matagorda Bluewater Challenge Offshore Tournament. Charter Lakes is in for $500 for the 2016 tournament. This will be added to a selected side pot as added prize money.

Thanks again Brice

www.charterlakes.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Wet Sounds*

WET SOUNDS is back again as a sponsor for the 2016 MBWC. Brett from wet sounds is an offshore fisherman as well. Thanks Brett and Wet Sounds for supporting again!!

www.wetsounds.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Fishing Tackle Unlimited*

One of the offshore anglers favorite stores is back as a sponsor for 2016. Fishing Tackle Unlimited is back as a sponsor of the MBWC.

Thanks again FTU!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Alums-Tech*

The great guys at Aluma-Tech in Sweeny,Texas have been sponsors for a long time. I have taken my boat there several times for additions and upgrades. Quality work!

Visit their website at www.aluma-tech.net


----------



## BluewaterAg26 (Jan 12, 2009)

Can a team participate in both the Open and 25/Under divisions?


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

BluewaterAg26 said:


> Can a team participate in both the Open and 25/Under divisions?


Yes sir they can...


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

I'm game!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*$5000 in added prize money!!!!!!*

Folks, Mike Rizzuto who fishes on team pitboss has been a supporter of the MBWC. Mike has stepped up BIG TIME in 2016 with sponsorship in the amount of $5000.00.

This $5000.00 will be used as added prize money paid 100% directly to the winners.

Thanks very much Mike Rizzuto


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

I am gonna try this this year -- got a team together and as long as it doesnt interfere with anything else-- Play Deep is in


----------



## gethookedadventures01 (Dec 29, 2015)

Limitless is in for this one.


----------



## Fish monger (Jul 20, 2011)

are you gonna let the owners of Katie's seafood commercial guys fish it again this year.....wouldn't think commercial guys would be aloud to fish a rec tournament..


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Fish monger said:


> are you gonna let the owners of Katie's seafood commercial guys fish it again this year.....wouldn't think commercial guys would be aloud to fish a rec tournament..


Nothing in the rules that state they cannot take part in the tournament. There are guides who fish in the tournament and have been for 11 years. No guides have ever won the tournament. Neither has the guys you speak of. It's not a red snapper tournament. If you are speaking of the probability of them catching the $10k Warsaw Grouper bounty, well they haven't won that either. Team Coastal Lattitude who is a Rec team are the only ones who have won it. Electric reels long lines and bandit reels are not allowed in the tournament anyway.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Marine Max and Matagorda Sportfishing= $1000 prize*

Richard Justice with Marine Max and Matagorda Sportfishing have teamed up to offer a $1000 prize to the team that catches a pre-determined weight of a kingfish. We will have the weight chosen before the weigh in starts on day 1 of the tournament and will only be known by the tournament committee.

This is a no entry fee pot and the winning team will get a check for $1000

Thanks to MARINE MAX and MATAGORDA SPORTFISHING OFFSHORE CHARTERS.

www.marinemax.com

www.matagordasportfishing.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Icehole Coolers is in*

Back again are ICEHOLE COOLERS as a 2016 tournament sponsor. Made in the USA, Icehole Coolers are built for the rugged offshore conditions that we as offshore fisherman have to deal with. ICEHOLE COOLERS stands up to the punishment while keeping cool.

www.iceholecoolers.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Rencon Construction*

RENCON CONSTRUCTION and Team RODFATHER is in again for $500 for the 2016 MBC. Contact Rencon Construction for all your construction needs.......

$500 added prize money to a selected side pot .

www.rencon.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Energy Access Solutions*

Energy Access Solutions is one of our newest sponsors. Barrett and crew stepped up and sponsored $1000 to the junior angler division. The Junior angler division is one of the most popular divisions in the BWC.

Thank you Barrett Dietz and Energy Access Solutions for the support of our junior anglers.


----------



## onthetake (May 27, 2007)

Jws last year as a junior angler. He's hoping to finish big. We are going to put him on the grouper rod this year. Thanks Mark and the junior angler sponsors for playing it forward to the next generation.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Red Tuna Shirt Club*

RED TUNA SHIRT CLUB is our newest sponsor and we are glad to have them join our great teams of sponsors. Everyone loves fishing shirts and red tuna has shirts from all over. Give them a look at www.redtunashirtclub.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Polygraph*

Texas Polygraph Services will be administering polygraphs at the 2016 MBC.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Local metal artist Christopher Kruppa is a sponsor of the 2016 BWC. This your artist makes some very nice metal cutouts.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Tin Roof*

Again this year, engraved plaques will be provided by Tin Roof Home Decor. Tin Roof are makers of quality wood products like the cutting boards for the BWC.

Check them out at www.tinroofhome.com


----------



## Cod Wallupper (Jul 11, 2015)

*We'll be there!*

Can't wait! Who's going???


----------



## NervousBait (Jan 18, 2010)

Team Keystone............Always smooth.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Cannon Downriggers*

Back again is Cannon Downriggers as a sponsor of the BWC 2016. Go deep for kingfish with Cannon Downriggers...

www.cannondownriggers.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Poco Playa*

Daryl Elliott, owner of Poco Playa Resturant in Matagorda, where the captains meeting/Calcutta/registration will take place has always been a tournament supporter. Daryl is in for $1000 in added prize money paid 100% back to the winners.

Thank you Daryl and Poco Playa!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Don Davis Dealerships*

Don Davis Dealerships have been a sponsor since day one. They are in again for $500 to be added to a selected side pot paid 100% back to the winners.

Thanks again Don Davis Dealerships


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Rentals*

If you haven't already, book you a place to stay in Matagorda. I hear that the places are booking up fast.

www.fullstringerrentals.com

www.matagordabay.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Breakwater Marine Electronics*

Derek Garcia from Breakwater Marine Electronics has again stepped up and is a sponsor of the 2016 BWC. For all your electronics needs,contact the folks at Breakwater Marine Electronics.

Thanks Derek!

www.breakwatermarine.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Josh Divin/Team Cash Call*

Josh Divin , captain of Team Cash Call has given back and is a sponsor of the 2016 BWC. Josh is in for $500 to added 100% to a selected side pot.

Thanks Josh!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Chance Stone/ Team Blue n Brew*

Chance Stone from Team Blue n Brew are tournament competitors. Chance is also a supporter of the 2016 BWC Offshore Tournament and is sponsoring $500 to be added 100% to a selected side pot.

Thanks Chance Stone/Team Blue n Brew for the support!!!!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Looking great, Mark.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Blackfin Rods*

Blackfin rods out of Florida is on thier 2nd year of sponsorship for the BWC. Blackfin rods are available at Fishing Tackle Unlimited, who is also a tournament sponsor.

Take a look at thier line of quality offshore rods at www.blackfinrods.com


----------



## popeye_iv (Oct 29, 2015)

Cod Wallupper said:


> Can't wait! Who's going???


Looks like a profile pic for farmersonly.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Tournament Brochure Mailed*

If anyone would prefer that a tournament brochure be mailed to them, please send me a pm with your mailing address. Several going into the mail tomorrow.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Tamara Osina-Felinski*

Tamara Osina-Felinski DDS / Team Coastal Lattitude are a great fishing team as well as a great supporter of the BWC. Team Coastal Lattitude was the winner of $10k a few years back for catching a 104 lb Warsaw Grouper.

Tamara Osina DDS/ Team Coastal Lattitude is in for $1,000 to be added to the LADY ANGLER category!!!

Got problems with your grill? Go see the fine folks at Tamara Osina DDS in the Richmond/Rosenburg and surrounding areas.

www.osinadds.com


----------



## Treybig23 (Dec 26, 2007)

Can't wait bud. We will be there....


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Ocean-Tamer*

Frank with Ocean-Tamer Marine Grade Bean Bag Chairs has been a supporter of the BWC for many years. If you want the most rugged and comfortable bean bags for you boat, get you some Ocean -Tamer Bean Bag Chairs. They can also customize them with you boat name/logo.

www.ocean-tamer.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Conns Plastering*

Thanks to first time sponsor CONNS PLASTERING for sponsoring $1000 to the junior anglers. The junior anglers are the future of offshore fishing and we enjoy having them compete.

Thanks RICK CONN for the support of our junior anglers!!!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Tuf Line*

Ted from TUF LINE are again sponsors of the BWC. Tuf Line are makers of the toughest most strongest braided line on the market.

We use Tuf Line exclusively !

www.tuf-line.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*2016 Tournament Shirts*

Here is the 2016 BWC tournament shirts. Again, Jeromey Turner worked his majic.

You need fishing team shirts? www.bluewaterpromos.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Make that www.texasbluewaterpromos.com


----------



## RogerTherk (Aug 24, 2011)

I'll be at dockside near the weigh-in. Good Luck


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Coastal Power and Equipment*

Brian from Coastal Power and Equipment is a second year sponsor of the BWC. Brianna's also an avid offshore fisherman who has seen the winners circle before. For all your power and equipment needs contact COASTAL POWER AND EQUIPMENT.

Thanks for the $500 in added prize money!!!!!

www.coastalpowerandequipment.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Busha Boat Works is in for $500*

Tim Munos from BUSHA BOAT WORKS in Bay City has been a sponsor of the BWC almost since day one. Bushas is in again for $500 which will be added to a selected side pot.

Thanks for the support BUSHA BOAT WORKS

www.bushaboatworks.com


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

I will see you there


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Keystone Concrete Placement is in for $500*

Tom Ward from Keystone Concrete Placement has won the BWC a couple years ago and is a heck of a offshore fisherman. Keystone Concrete Placement is in thier 2nd year of sponsorship for the BWC. Keystone has added $500 to a selected side pot as added prize money.

Thank you Tom Ward and Keystone Concrete Placement !

www.keystoneconcrete.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*The Tarp Depot- $1000 sponsor*

Fred Pyle with The Tarp Depot has stepped up again this year and is a $1000 sponsor of the 2016 BCW.

Thanks Fred and The Tarp Depot for the support!!!!

www.thetarpdepot.com


----------



## Blue N' Brew (May 24, 2004)

Mark, can we get a report on how the added moneys will be distributed. What pots they add to?


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Money!!*

Here is a breakdown of money added to side pots, categories.

Thank you all side pot cash sponsors!!!!!!!!!!!!

Big King Side Pot- $1000
Big Ling Side Pot-$1000
Big Dolphin Side Pot-$1000
Barracuda Side Pot-$1000
Grouper Side Pot-$1000
Lady Angler-$1000
Non-Category Fish-$1000
Grand Slam-$1000
Junior Angler-$3000

25 ft and under winner-$1000

Mystery Kingfish Weight - $1000

1st place Calcutta-$5000


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Matagorda Boat Towing*

Joining in on sponsorship is Matagorda Boat Towing. Give David and Christy a call if ever become stranded while on the water. Matagorda Towing is a partial sponsor of the Mystery Kingfish Weight prize for the team who catches a kingfish closest to a pre-determined weight.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*$10 k worth of grouper*

Catch the heaviest Warsaw Grouper over 100 lbs and win $10k! Team Clastal Lattitude did a couple years aho.


----------



## Blue N' Brew (May 24, 2004)

Cant wait looks like a great tournament!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

See y'all tonight at Poco Playa for registration/captains meeting and Calcutta!!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Rumor has it that we may be paying out $10k to a team who may have a 100lb grouper......

Come out and see


----------



## tailin_reds (Mar 24, 2010)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## erain12 (Nov 1, 2009)

tailin_reds said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Did it go 100# +?


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

200+


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

288 lbs of $10k


----------



## WildCard07 (Jul 15, 2012)

Holy cow! That's a monster. Congrats to them!


----------



## Fin Reaper (May 31, 2012)

Still trying to figure out how they got it on board the sea vee without a tuna door. Big was an understatement!


----------



## erain12 (Nov 1, 2009)

Huge!!!!! Congrats to the entire team, a group effort for sure!!!!


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

Looks like a great tournament - congrats to involved.

Was there a snapper division?


----------



## ccbluewater (May 21, 2004)

Wow! Huge Warsaw!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Great catch! I'm interested to see how they hauled it into the boat as well!


----------



## ronhamilton (Mar 2, 2011)

I think they told me rope on tail, rope thru gills, and 2 gaffs. Water was about to come over the side as they were wrestling with it so they did not have to lift it far up. I saw the video when the fish surfaced but they have not posted it yet til some excited choice words are edited out. It put the hurt on them!


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

I heard that one of the commercial sea lords had thought he had won with his 220 pound grouper and was strutting around...that is, until the 280 pounder hit the scales.

Way to go Michael Belvin and crew!


----------



## piratelight (May 2, 2008)

Why are commercial's even competing? 


Sent from my ayePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

I retract my question about whether there was a snapper division or not - it wouldn't be fair for just the commercial and charter boats to weigh in snapper during a tournament.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

That's a monster! Great work young man


----------



## BluewaterAg26 (Jan 12, 2009)

Congrats to the Belvin family, hell of a fish!


----------



## BluewaterAg26 (Jan 12, 2009)

Mark, what did the leaderboard look like?


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Final results will be posted as soon as I get a chance to get everything together... Hopefully tonight


----------

